# Rassegnarsi Conviene



## Paolo78mi (29 Novembre 2018)

Che ne pensate di questo Fumetto degli anni '80.... è un genere Comic-Hot 

Questa è la prima pagina ... io l'ho appena letto tutto 
https://tippylahostess.blogspot.com/2018/11/i-mitici-fumetti-corna-vissute.html?m=1

parla di un club di boccette dove tutti i maschietti sanno di essere dei cornuti e l'unico che fa il figo e pensa di non essere cornuto scopre all'ultimo che la moglie a casa si diverte e alla fine deve ammettere anche lui di essere un Cornuto...


----------



## Mariben (30 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Che ne pensate di questo Fumetto degli anni '80.... è un genere Comic-Hot
> 
> Questa è la prima pagina ... io l'ho appena letto tutto
> https://tippylahostess.blogspot.com/2018/11/i-mitici-fumetti-corna-vissute.html?m=1
> ...


Penso che se invece di passare il tempo a giocare a boccette ...... forse ....


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Che ne pensate di questo Fumetto degli anni '80.... è un genere Comic-Hot
> 
> Questa è la prima pagina ... io l'ho appena letto tutto
> https://tippylahostess.blogspot.com/2018/11/i-mitici-fumetti-corna-vissute.html?m=1
> ...


Capito perché amo sto ragazzo? Corna vissute mi ha strappato un sospiro pazzesco. Erano i fumetti che ci rubavamo quando avevo 13 anni ai fratelli più grandi per capire come funzionava. Un tuffo al cuore proprio.
Emozioni da forum.
E poi dicono che i posti come questo non servono a un cazzo.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Paolo78mi (30 Novembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Capito perché amo sto ragazzo? Corna vissute mi ha strappato un sospiro pazzesco. Erano i fumetti che ci rubavamo quando avevo 13 anni ai fratelli più grandi per capire come funzionava. Un tuffo al cuore proprio.
> Emozioni da forum.
> E poi dicono che i posti come questo non servono a un cazzo.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Corna Vissute credo sia il MIGLIOR fumetto mai esistito....

Faccio fatica a trovarli in giro....

E tutte le volte mi ammazzo di PIPPE


----------



## Vera (30 Novembre 2018)

Si sentiva fuori dal gruppo


----------

